# Salary proof



## Вилотије (May 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I have received, within the pack of documents to be provided for Security Clearance, document to fill in with bunch of data and salary requirements and one of the line was: 

"Proof of your current salary will be required, at later stage of recruitment..."

This is first time that I have encountered such possible demand and I am not quite sure what they might ask and how shall I obtain it as I am employed?

Please let me know if someone had similar or same request and what are local employers expecting to get?

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Frankly - it's none of their business.
I would not work for a company that insisted on receiving such intrusive information


----------



## Вилотије (May 4, 2017)

Thanks Steve.

I thought the same, just wanted to check and get some other experience.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's required by the Government for the security clearance (for Government companies anyway), I was asked to provide my last payslip along with Certificates of Employment for all previous jobs (they accepted last 10 years of work history which thankfully was only 2 companies).


----------



## Вилотије (May 4, 2017)

Thanks Gavtek,

at least someone had that request. It sounded quite strange and no one from my friends and colleagues experienced it.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> It's required by the Government for the security clearance (for Government companies anyway), I was asked to provide my last payslip along with Certificates of Employment for all previous jobs (they accepted last 10 years of work history which thankfully was only 2 companies).


Hi,
Interesting - my wife works for the government and she was not required to provide salary proof as part of her hiring process.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

i never provided salary slips as part of security clearance.


----------

